# is my goat pregnant?



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought a 1 1/2 year old nigerian dwarf that was supposed to be 4 1/2 months pregnant a week ago. When we got her home, she looked kinda round up close, but now, she does not look really big (like in all the pregnant goat pics . Under her hip bone on her right side is sort of sunken in --any indication? She is still skittish, being new and all so I cannot get up close to feel or inspect really well. I am wondering if she is just having a single or what--her breeder said that is what she had on her last birth. I was really looking forward to this baby so I'm keeping my fingers crossed--hoping for promising help!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

well, i guess you'll know in the next week or so. it sounds like she may have dropped which would correspond to her due date. probably a single if she wasn't/isnt huge. got any pictures? hope all goes as planned.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks a million! 
Another worry I had is that her udder has not started to show at all! Is this normal for some goats? 
Not quite sure about the pics, I am really new to this


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, Does anyone have tips on taming skittish goats? 
The doe that (I hope) is pregnant has warmed up slightly but still walks or runs away when I come too close. Also she is being bullied by our other goats especially my other nigerian who keeps butting her. Thanks!


----------

